# FEEDING CICHLIDS BEEFHEART?



## Cichlidlover68 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just wondering on some opinions about feeding cichlids beefheart. The cichlids are yellow labs, peacocks,mbuma, red zebras and cobalt blues. I have been feeding them beef heart for 3 months now and haven't had any issues. I heard it can cause bloat? What should I add with the beef hearts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You shouldn't feed beef heart at all to African Cichlids. It is a very unhealthy food for them, and as you said, possibly leading to bloat and death. Keep in mind, some things, much like to humans, don't cause instant death, but will cause very premature deaths.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Feed a food with lots of high quality ingredients, heavy on the vegetation and some lean aquatic protein. New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula is good, as is NorthFin.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Beef hearts are great for discus, but not for Africans. DO NOT FEED to them


----------



## mbuna nate (May 2, 2017)

If you wanna stick some protein in there i have had good results with Hikari brand frozen Mysis shrimp once a week at most. +1 for the New life spectrum too, the cichlid formula is your best bet but if i feel any fish are at risk for bloat i will feed the Veggie max version of New life Spectrum since it has only 2% less protein, the same fat, but twice the fiber of the chichlid formula (10% vs 5%) to really get them moving again.


----------

